# Canned Blueberry Recipe?



## mainecr (Dec 21, 2009)

Got a call today. 
Seems I can get a BUNCH of canned blueberries...
Got recipe?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

No Sheets!!!!???

Thats too cool! Hopefully they didn't frreze real hard. Were these commecial made, preservatives and sulfite may give you a tough time. But I suspect indeed you get the award for the best "score" of the month!

Take them all in the house and tell us the weight of those cans and any ingredients listed.

WOW! Makes the elderberries I got in the mail look like stale saltine crackeres!

Allie just posted a recipe for jelly/preserves, so you could use some for that also.

None of my business, but how did you get that! Thats too cool. recipes on the way, i am sure. but post some details on these!

Merry Christmas to you, thatis really outrageous!!

Holy flippin blueberies Batman!! Good for you, I am excited for someone to advise on how to turn that into wine. You could also make some liquers also from that.

You HAVE TO keep us posted on this! I am excited for you.

Troy


----------



## mainecr (Dec 21, 2009)

They were rescued from packaging (someone made a boo boo) My uncle and I share "finds". I've used them before, and they ferment fine. Strain, mash, and use them like fresh. It's been a good year. 450 pounds of pears, 55 pounds of blackberries, 140 pounds of plums, etc, all found their way home. A buddies been making liquers. Have to try some....


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it some where in the good book about not coveting the neighbors wife, it didn't say anyhing about berries or any other fermentable fruit. Dang, damn, and geeze louise. that is the score of the month for sure bro!


----------

